# Swiss Watches Direct



## AshG (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello all

I wonder...has anyone here bought from or had any dealings with

They seem like a reputable company, offering good savings and displaying many good customer testimonials. But before parting with a not inconsiderable sum of money, I'd like to be sure!

Thanks!

AshG


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

What are you after. I had a look at a Tag on their site and it was offered at 10% off shop RRP price but you would easily get that and more off on the high street at the moment and the peace of mind of being able to walk in, try it on and have somewhere that if there were any problems you could go back to and deal direct with them.

B.


----------



## AshG (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm after an Omega Aqua Terra Chronometer - 2503.33.00. RRP is Â£1675; on that site at Â£1425.

I've tried the watch on so I know I like it. And apparently, the watch would come supplied by them with a manufacturers guarantee.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

AshG said:


> I'm after an Omega Aqua Terra Chronometer - 2503.33.00. RRP is Â£1675; on that site at Â£1425.


15% I am tempted to say you would get that on the high street, one local to me jeweller is handing out 15% discount cards as you walk through the door that's before any haggling. It's probably just me but I prefer to see what I am buying even if it means an extra couple of quid here or there, especially when spending that sort of "hard earned"

Cheers

B.


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> AshG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm after an Omega Aqua Terra Chronometer - 2503.33.00. RRP is Â£1675; on that site at Â£1425.
> ...


I agree visit your local jewellers and bounce the prices they give off each other you've got nothing to lose and the possibility of 20% and its fun making them squirm for every penny!


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

I looked at an omega in the jewellers with 15% discount cards, and was offered 20% without even having to haggle.

Brighty


----------



## AshG (Apr 24, 2008)

I would love to buy the watch off the high street at a discounted price. The thing is, from what I have seen, very few high street jewelers or watch retailers seem to stock this particular model (the Planet Oceans, Speedmasters and other of the more popular models, no problem, but not this one), and the price when they DO have it has always been Â£1675. Presumably Omega fix their prices in concrete and the hight street retailers will not match an internet price....?

Or am I wrong? I have not haggled in the high street before so am unsure as to how and where to start! Just which jewellers is this thats offering these 15% discount cards? I'm intrigued!

Thanks for all the responses so far guys!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You have to be Up North, Market Cross they have a few shops, Yarm, Newcastle & M'Boro are the main ones that sell Omega's. The window price is never the selling price unless it is something a bit special.


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm looking around at the moment for a watch and i too have considered buying of the internet as the window prices just put me off. I'm in Doncaster and we have 3 shops selling TAG and 3 selling Omega so it may be worth playing them off against each other.


----------

